# I'm surprised at how bad satellite sounds



## Guest (Jun 21, 2002)

I only listened to Dish Network through the tv speakers and I figured that it was close enough to cd quality sound.
I got a good pair of Sennheiser home headphones today and I listened to some CDs, and listened to some dvds with the headphones and I was surprised how good they sounded(better than most movie theaters), but then I listened to the audio only channels on Dish Network, then I listened to MTV, VH1, etc, then I listened to some movies on the premium movie channels(all through the new headphones).
I also listened to some FM radio stations with the headphones
I was shocked at how much worse Dish Network sounded than CD quality.
I never realized how bad FM quality and Dish Network quality sound really is, and I never realized just how great CD and DVDs sound.
I thought that maybe CDs sounded 2 or 3 times better than Dish Network, but they actually sound like at least 100 times better.
How does Dish Network advertize that they have "cd quality sound" when it sounds so much worse than cds?
On DVDs and CDs they have very deep earth shaking bass, very clean midrange, and silky smooth treble, but on Dish Network and also FM radio it just sounds so bad that you're like what's the point of having good headphones or good speakers if you're just going to listen to this.
BTW, do you think I should get one of those DVD players that play SACDs? 
How much better do SACDs sound that regular CDs?


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I agree that the sound quality on either of the satellite services is not CD quality. I have solved this problem with the addition of some external processing. Between the satellite receiver and the amps I have installed a DBX 3bx dynamic range expander and a DBX 120XP subharmonic synthesizer. This combination of add ons solved the problem. They can occassionally be found very reasonably on EBAY. Check them out.


----------



## vanoostrom (Apr 25, 2002)

When comparing audio, make sure you report how you have hooked up the satellite receiver. For example, if you use the RF output and watch it on channel 3 on your tv, you will have bad mono sound.
I have hooked the digital audio output to my audio receiver and it sounds very good. It will also do 5.1 digital dolby for certain hbo/sho/starz movies and sounds very good.

Note also that some of the "CD audio channels" are actually transmitted in mono!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vanoostrom _
> *When comparing audio, make sure you report how you have hooked up the satellite receiver. For example, if you use the RF output and watch it on channel 3 on your tv, you will have bad mono sound.
> I have hooked the digital audio output to my audio receiver and it sounds very good. It will also do 5.1 digital dolby for certain hbo/sho/starz movies and sounds very good.
> 
> Note also that some of the "CD audio channels" are actually transmitted in mono! *


Well, I listened to the cds and dvds on a dvd player and hooked up the Sennheiser headphones directly to the headphone jack of hte DVD player.
I've got my dish network reciever hooked up to the tv in my bedroom through the S-video and rca audio inputs. The tv is a high end Sony and it has a headphone jack, that's how I listened to the Dish Network channels on my headphones.
BTW, I also listened to cds on my playstaion the same way and they sounded beautiful.
So you can't blame my method because the cds on Playstaion sound beautiful even through the analog rca audio outputs.
As I already mentioned the headphones are Sennheiser home headphones and they have a really powerful bottom end.
It seems like there's just no sound on dish network channels below about 50hz, and there doesn't seem to be much high frequency sound over 12,000hz either. The Sound on Dish Network seems to have the same problems that analog cable sound and fm sound have. There's just not the great dynamic range, signal to noise ratio, wide frequency response range(20-20,000hz), etc on Dish Network. Those things are taken for granted on DVDs, CDs, and even videogames, but fm, analog cable, and Dish network sound just has a lot of trouble with having good sound quality.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I have hooked the digital audio output to my audio receiver and it sounds very good.


Good point. I have heard that the digital out is much improved over the line out, but I don't have a Dolby Digital receiver, being still in the stone ages. So, I use the line outs, directly into my processors and then into my pre-amp which feeds my power amps. With the processing I do it fills in the missing dynamic range and low frequency information and sounds QUITE good.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I listened to the cds and dvds on a dvd player and hooked up the Sennheiser headphones directly to the headphone jack of hte DVD player. I've got my dish network reciever hooked up to the tv in my bedroom through the S-video and rca audio inputs. The tv is a high end Sony and it has a headphone jack, that's how I listened to the Dish Network channels on my headphones.


That's not a valid way to compare. You need to listen through the same source. Plug the headphones into the HP jack of your stereo receiver and run both sources through there. That way you are at least using the same electronics for the comparison. The results will probably be the same though.


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vanoostrom _
> * I have hooked the digital audio output to my audio receiver and it sounds very good. *


IMO, using the Dolby Digital output on my StarChoice receiver is one reason why almost all of their audio channels sound great. Here are other reasons:

-Using high quality speaker wire to all speakers.

-Using a quality home audio system....Dolby Digital audio receiver and five good quality speakers plus sub-woofer.

BTW...I'm quite sure about the following...

......None of the four mini-dish systems(Dish, DirecTV, ExpressVu or StarChoice) have Dolby Digital outputs on their entry level receivers.....You have to pay $$ to get the DD capable units.

Amazingly, Dish & ExpressVu's entry level systems aren't even Dolby Pro-Logic capable....instead they use European "Musicam" sound technology!


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

> Amazingly, Dish & ExpressVu's entry level systems aren't even Dolby Pro-Logic capable


Come again? 
All recievers have stereo analog outs, pro logic is just matrixed stereo


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

I am quite sure that Dish+ ExpressVu pump out

......Musicam sound for their cheap receiver-Dish 301 and Dolby Digital sound for those who choose to connect their premium receivers(i.e Dish 501 +6000) to the Dolby Digital output.

You can read some technical info about Dish and Musicam if you scroll way down here http://www.coolstf.com/mpeg/

Anyway, as far as I know, all DirecTv & StarChoice receivers use Dolby sound platforms (Dolby Pro Logic + Dolby Digital)

Dish & ExpressVu use Musicam and Dolby Digital.

I really don't know any more about this, however the Musicam vs Dolby issue has been debated on other forums


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Very information link, but it worries me that they said



> Echostar recently aquired DIRECTV and Echostar is very much in the DVB camp.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This guy is trolling, and he hooked you guys and reeled you in. Sounds like the same troll that said cable PQ was better than on digital satellite.


Nickster :smoking:


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

I agree Nick. 

QIJO,

While there is some interesting and valuable information in your posts, you are beginning to sound like a broken record about Star Choice so your posts are getting dangerously close to being considered SPAM. This is your only warning.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Jack White, Gary and Curt all have the same WebTV IP addresses so yes there are one in the same, I really dont know why he insistes on carring out his hatrid of E* here, if you dont like it vote with your wallet and leave, the excuse, E* has a few select channels D* and cable dont is not a valid excuse in my book anymore.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I don't think I have ever witnessed anyone show his ignorance with such pride in public before. Since he responded to my post, I guess I have to respond, so here goes....


> -Using high quality speaker wire to all speakers.


 Well, this is the first sign of a troll, starting right off about speaker cables. However, since he brought up the subject, I use the same type of wire that I used to use when I was designing, installing and selling equipment to recording studios and touring bands for a living (probably for some people you have heard of), a good quality 14 ga twisted pair high strand count wire, NOT Monster Cable or some other branded wire.


> Using a quality home audio system....Dolby Digital audio receiver and five good quality speakers plus sub-woofer.


Well, I haven't upgraded to DD yet, but my Pro Logic component system (distinct decoder/preamp and external amplifiers) works fine with a good source. Speaker wise, having a pair of JBL 4430 studio monitors for my fronts, I don't need no steenking subwoofer. My rear speakers are Monitor Audio Studio 6, feel free to look them up.


> None of the four mini-dish systems(Dish, DirecTV, ExpressVu or StarChoice) have Dolby Digital outputs on their entry level receivers


 I have a JVC D-vhs DISH system with digital out, even though I am using the analog (yes, they do provide Pro Logic) outs at the moment.


> Amazingly, Dish & ExpressVu's entry level systems aren't even Dolby Pro-Logic capable....instead they use European "Musicam" sound technology!


 Here is where you really show your ignorance. Dolby PL is a matrixed audio system. The four channels (FR, FL, Center, Rear) are matrixed in a Sum/difference format on the two delivered channels and decoded again at the Pro Logic pre-amp. Musicam has nothing to do with the delivery of Pro Logic or Dolby Digital and is simply the compression and delivery method used by the MPEG coding system. I suggest some further reading up on what Dolby Pro Logic is before you attempt to appear to be an expert. Start here: http://www.dolby.com/tech/whtppr.html
My system (sorry, it's in my living room): http://www.pbase.com/rking401/my_home_theatre Click on any picture to enlarge.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *Jack White, Gary and Curt all have the same WebTV IP addresses so yes there are one in the same, I really dont know why he insistes on carring out his hatrid of E* here, if you dont like it vote with your wallet and leave, the excuse, E* has a few select channels D* and cable dont is not a valid excuse in my book anymore. *


I thought that mods were supposed to be smart.
Like 500,000 Dishplayer users may have the same ip addy.
Webtv ISN'T like computers, they use a proxy or something.
Wow, is it surprising that a bunch of Dishplayer users would be pissed at Echostar and post their anti-echostar opinions here?
What are your other conspiricy theories?
Yours are even funnier and more crazy than The French's theories.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah, I figured that ot later last night after doing some research. I know nothing about WebTV but the posting styles are all the same...


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Chris Blount _
> 
> QIJO,
> 
> While there is some interesting and valuable information in your posts, you are beginning to sound like a broken record about Star Choice so your posts are getting dangerously close to being considered SPAM. This is your only warning.


He's already been banned from numerous other sites for his "no infomercials"


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

...and he incorrectly assumes that most DP users
also use WebTV for their primary internet access. 
I've never activated the WebTV functionality of my
DP and I don't plan to.

Nickster :smoking:


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Steve Mehs _
> *Yeah, I figured that ot later last night after doing some research. I know nothing about WebTV but the posting styles are all the same... *


Please don't confuse me with someone who has been banned from any forum +I have never used WebTV.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Huh? what do WebTV IP addresses have to do with your previous statement?


----------



## zuma hans (Apr 23, 2002)

I only use 14 guage speaker cable made by certified virgins in a union factory in Taiwan, using an alloy of platinum and copper, plastic made with monovinyls (not poly), organic chloride and positive-negative ions, and cast in foundries burning Texas (not mexican) mesquite.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> I only use 14 guage speaker cable made by certified virgins in a union factory in Taiwan, using an alloy of platinum and copper, plastic made with monovinyls (not poly), organic chloride and positive-negative ions, and cast in foundries burning Texas (not mexican) mesquite.


I sure hope you have the stuff that they make in the oxygen free environment rather than the cheap stuff that contains oxygen. :lol: By the way, who does the certifying of the labor force?


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

And how do the speakers sound? Or do you only use the wire to hang them on the wall?


----------

